# Question for PA Dudes



## docgj (Mar 9, 2010)

Does anyone know how the PBA case vs the adoption of the 2009 codes ended. Decision made? I recieved an update from L & I last week stating judge was to rule ASAP. I guess his asap is longer then mine.

docgj


----------



## RJJ (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Question for PA Dudes

No I haven't seen anything! Jeff might know! Seems news travels faster across the north of the state then the south! :lol:


----------



## inspecterbake (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Question for PA Dudes

Ihad a fellow inspetor call yesterday and he was at the builders show on sunday and a sprinkler company told him that we were going back to 06 code but I have yet to see an official ruling. If something comes out I will post it on here since things are slow I will try to keep track for everyone.


----------



## docgj (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Question for PA Dudes

Thanks just thought I had missed an alert.


----------



## Mule (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Question for PA Dudes

I don't know if this is official but this was in the PA paper yesterday. I think it is still in the judges hands though!

Rule would require sprinklers in new Pa. homes

BRIAN C. RITTMEYER

The Associated Press

TARENTUM, Pa. - Beginning next year, all new one- and two-family houses built in Pennsylvania will be required to have an automatic fire sprinkler system.

Safety officials and other supporters say the systems , more commonly seen in business and commercial buildings , will save lives and reduce property damage.

But those who build and sell homes say the requirement , along with other building code changes , will add thousands of dollars to the price of a new home and hinder the housing market recovery.

The change has prompted a lawsuit, and efforts by some lawmakers to block the requirement.

Under the 2009 Uniform Construction Code, which the state follows , sprinklers are required in new homes starting Jan. 1, 2011.

According to the U.S. Fire Administration, there were 414,000 residential fires in 2007, the most recent year available. They resulted in 2,895 deaths, 14,000 injuries and $7.5 billion in property damage.

Fire administration studies say residential sprinkler systems could save thousands of lives, greatly reduce injuries and eliminate hundreds of millions of dollars in property losses.

Sprinkler systems cost $1 to $1.50 per square foot in new construction , about the price of a carpet upgrade. Insurance discounts for those with sprinklers range from 5 percent to 15 percent, according to the fire administration.

Home systems are much simpler than their commercial counterparts, said Ed Howley, of Building Inspection Underwriters in Jeannette. They use plastic pipe and run off a home's water system.

"It's not intended to put out the fire completely," Howley said. "It's intended to suppress the fire to give people time to get out of the building and first responders to get there."

Pennsylvania is the first state in the U.S. to adopt the requirement, according to the National Fire Sprinkler Association, a trade association.


----------



## inspecterbake (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: Question for PA Dudes

Judge Johnny Butler has issued his opinion on the  PA Builder Association's (and other petitioners) request for special relief in the form of a preliminary injunction .  He has DENIED the request.

What does this mean?  The 2009 ICC Codes, as adopted on December 31, 2009 remain in place, unchanged.

The case will proceed from here.....but do not expect any developments in the short term.

For now.....and for the foreseeable future, continue to administer and enforce the UCC as currently adopted, including all 2009 ICC code provisions.


----------



## RJJ (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: Question for PA Dudes

bake: how did you find this info?


----------



## jar546 (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: Question for PA Dudes

Rich, I got that message on my Blackberry Wed afternoon from Bob B of PABCO.  My PABCO membership is invaluable due to the communication I receive.


----------



## RJJ (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: Question for PA Dudes

I guess I have to pay my $50.00! :lol:


----------



## inspecterbake (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: Question for PA Dudes

Pabco info is priceless


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: Question for PA Dudes

Go an email today on that issue:



> Yesterday, March 10, 2010, Commonwealth Court Judge Johnny J. Butler denied the Pennsylvania Builders Association (PBA) request for a preliminary injunction enjoining the Department from enforcing its regulation adopting the 2009 International Codes.  The result of this decision is that the 2009 ICC Codes remain in effect in Pennsylvania.


Looks like sprinkelrs will be in the IRC.


----------



## docgj (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: Question for PA Dudes

I just received the same email.

I don't think we have heard the end of this yet as it was worded as a "preliminary injunction".

I'm sure we will see more cases on the sprinkler issue.

docgj


----------



## RJJ (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: Question for PA Dudes

If it wasn't for this BB I be in the dark! :lol:


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: Question for PA Dudes

In the dark???

Like this??


----------

